# Cover Letter



## blightsight

Derrick LaBeff
11300 US Hwy 271, #171
Tyler, TX  75708
903-258-4310


Dear Employers:

If you are looking for an honest, hard working individual, I hope you will give me careful consideration.  In addition to possessing good work ethics, I am also ready, willing, and able to learn new things which might advance my career.

I am a recent graduate in medical coding and I will be taking the CPC exam soon.  My goal is to transition from warehouse and retail work to the medical field.  I would greatly appreciate the opportunity to find work in the health care environment

If you would like to arrange an interview, you may reach me at 903-258-4310 anytime.  An alternative number is 903-216-9550

Sincerely,



Derrick LaBeff

dl

Enclosure


----------



## BJanePla

*Cover letters*

Hello from Tampa. Go online and search "cover letters for medical billers and
or coders". Also search About.com (employment help).

I found these very helpful in writing my resume & cover ltr. Gd. luck.


----------

